# Pink Floyd Animals Computer



## stuartb (Dec 24, 2018)

CASE














DREMEL




































































PEMNUTS




















FAN GRILLS


Barbed Wire












































Gateway






































Labelfish


















































PigDogSheep































































FACTORY
































PAINTING
















































































PARTS















WATERCOOLING
























































WIRING




















ARDUINO


























LIGHTS






































END


----------



## phill (Dec 24, 2018)

It's like a piece of art


----------



## Tallencor (Dec 24, 2018)

Wow!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 24, 2018)

This build makes me comfortably numb


----------



## RealNeil (Dec 25, 2018)

Welcome To The Machine


----------



## MrGenius (Dec 25, 2018)

Their best album IMO.


----------



## robot zombie (Dec 25, 2018)

Dude that's so fricken cool! Animals is by far my favorite Pink Floyd Album. I always used to say it never gets enough love. Every time I mention it as my favorite, the response is always "oh... which one is that?"


----------



## micropage7 (Dec 25, 2018)

Damn neat and out of the box


----------



## Vario (Dec 25, 2018)

Wow that is one of the best cases I've seen.


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 25, 2018)

you are an Artisan my good sir. that being said, you obviously are loaded money wise, why not spend the extra $400 and get the 2080 ti over the 2080. /shrug


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 25, 2018)

This is friggin sweet! Love me some Floyd... I still have ummagumma on vinyl.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson (Dec 25, 2018)

Wow man, awesome...the painted backlit sidepanel is genius!


----------



## mastershake575 (Jan 4, 2019)

Oh my F#$#$@% God. You have to be kidding me ? I'm speechless


----------



## hat (Jan 4, 2019)

Jesus... nevermind the _computer_ part of it, that thing is incredible. I got a headache now. 100/10


----------



## Space Lynx (Jan 4, 2019)

hat said:


> Jesus... nevermind the _computer_ part of it, that thing is incredible. I got a headache now. 100/10



Agreed, I haven't seen this level of detail in a long time. It's truly artisan level of work.


----------



## Vayra86 (Jan 4, 2019)

Awesome.


----------



## sepheronx (Jan 4, 2019)

HOLY Crap

That is awesome!

You should post this to Roger Waters, I imagine he would really like it.


----------



## revin (Jan 4, 2019)

Amazing work of art ! Love it is just not enough to say


----------



## Susquehannock (Jan 6, 2019)

Outstanding!

Great album. Makes me want to jam the Les Claypool cover again.


----------



## Jetster (Mar 26, 2019)

No "Charade" with this pig


----------



## Soulmetzger (Apr 1, 2019)

Just amazing! Your craftsmanship is top notch.


----------



## HammerON (Apr 1, 2019)

As other's have stated, absolutely amazing
One of my favorite bands of all time!


----------

